# Puppy playing getting too aggressive?



## Maco (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm a first time puppy owner with a couple of issues with my little pup. He's good with other people, bigger dogs but with puppies there's another story. When they start running around and he can't catch the other pup he start to bark and growl a bit THEN when he actually gets hold it looks like he bits down a bit hard and growls some more. 

I've got him enrolled in puppy classes starting soon but I just wanted to get some tips on how I should handle this?


----------



## Maco (Sep 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention he is 12 weeks old


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like normal play to me. What does the other puppy do when your puppy does this? How does the other puppy owner react?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

not saying that your boy is NOT being aggressive, but GSDs play ROUGH. I mean growling, barking, knock-down, drag-out, tear the house down WWIII type of playing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

WWIII .... :rofl:

Very unlikely that a 12 week old is showing any signs of aggression. I'm sure he's just being a normal puppy. 

Relax


----------



## Maco (Sep 10, 2012)

Just scared he's going to latch on to someones pup and breaks skin because he has bite me quite hard sometimes. I also didn't mention we got him at 6 weeks.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Great video btw..
Maco, sounds like normal GSD puppy play to me.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Maco said:


> Just scared he's going to latch on to someones pup and breaks skin because he has bite me quite hard sometimes.


remember, puppy skin is MUCH tougher than human skin. Actually, that is how they learn bite inhibition the best. If he plays too rough, the other puppy will yelp and withdraw from playing. So he learns "Rough = No playmate" 
As long as the other puppy is playing along, I don't worry about it. If they get too ramped up, it's ok to give them a short time out to settle down (like you would a hyper toddler). Just don't be surprised if they go right back to it even wilder as soon as you let them go. All you have to do is pick a comfort level for you and stick to it. For instance, my boys know that they aren't allowed to act like that in the house. Also, if they get too ramped I just have them "down" for a couple seconds until they calm down. With a puppy, you just remove them from the situation for a bit.


----------



## Maco (Sep 10, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> remember, puppy skin is MUCH tougher than human skin. Actually, that is how they learn bite inhibition the best. If he plays too rough, the other puppy will yelp and withdraw from playing. So he learns "Rough = No playmate"
> As long as the other puppy is playing along, I don't worry about it. If they get too ramped up, it's ok to give them a short time out to settle down (like you would a hyper toddler). Just don't be surprised if they go right back to it even wilder as soon as you let them go. All you have to do is pick a comfort level for you and stick to it. For instance, my boys know that they aren't allowed to act like that in the house. Also, if they get too ramped I just have them "down" for a couple seconds until they calm down. With a puppy, you just remove them from the situation for a bit.


This behaviour seems to be with smaller more submissive dogs only, when they yelp he doesn't get the idea and trys to keep playing. He does this with me also and at times he does bite quite hard. Is there anyway to curve this before it this becomes adult behaviour?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the best way to curb this behavior is to let him play with other dogs/puppies and let them correct him as needed. Since you got him at 6 weeks, he likely missed out on some of this very important training with his mom and littermates.

Nothing and no one can play with your puppy like another dog can. I'm so glad I have an older dog to play with my GSD puppy. The other night, I watched Spirit (my GSD) grab my older dog by the throat and start trying to shake her. It looked incredibly violent to me, scary!!, but I waited for my older dog to react, I didn't intervene. She never did react to correct Spirit and then he stopped. That told me it was play, nothing more, certainly not aggression.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like appropriate play for a puppy that age. 

When we got Suki (we are first time owners as well) we used to get very nervous around other dogs because of Suki's exuberant play style. She would stick her rear in the air, put up her hackles, do somersaults, body check other dogs, mouth, bark and even growl during play. Needless to say - we were petrified that she was some kind of killer puppy!

Rest assured, your puppy is just engaging in normal play behavior. If your puppy begins showing fear or starts to bare teeth and lunge --- then you might want to take a closer look. 

Suki is 10 months now, and a robust 70 pounds. She plays well with all well behaved/socialized dogs, big and small. The only thing we have to worry about anymore is when she plays with the smaller ones, she has no idea how big/heavy she is!


----------

